# Safety



## Lee68 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello lads and lasses, need a bit of advice.
In the pic are two of my cattys, evo goblet from catty Shack which I have done a handle for out of buffalo horn, the other I brought the other day while I was down in kent. 
Now this milbro by the looks has been sand cast and I'm wanting to put a set of flat bands on it but not sure if the frame is going to stand up to it, what I mean is, sand cast alloy does have tendencies to have hair line cracks where you can't see, and last thing I want is half the catty coming back as a projectile. 
Has any body got experience with with these cattys or am I being a bit paranoid, cheers lee ????


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The Milbro has been around for years and years. Originally would have come with some pretty stout black square elastic. Loads of people fit flat bands to these no problem.

If it was a zinc alloy and not aluminium I'd be nervous.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Though if you're are still concerned - use it as a BB frame. I recently got a Dark Destroyer frame and have come up with a cool simple tube attachment method.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The way I do it is try to break it with my bare hands. If it breaks that's good. But if you can't break it that's better.
It also makes a difference if you shoot fork support or hammer grip.


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, I keep finding these too, usually at like car boot sales or house clearances. In the past five years I've probably seen at least half a dozen of them and although some of them are clearly actual Milbros there are others that look like somebody made one out of a mold they took from a Milbro. The real ones have nice clean lettering and I've never had a problem with them but I did wonder about the ones that looked like they might be fakes or homemade copies.


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

By the way, that one looks legit to me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome Lee. Nice looking shooters


----------



## Lee68 (Mar 31, 2020)

Well thanks for the response people, cavedweller, I did get told from the shop that these have brought the milbro brand and they also do air guns, now to me if your selling something to the public then you have to make sure its up to scratch.
I just would have preferred it to be a solid billet of aluminium, but it should be OK, putting apple wood handles on it with buffalo pins, but thanks again everyone, cheers ????????


----------



## Lee68 (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks tag, already made two, one rifle sling shot made from oak and catty with brass middle and oak.
Third is on the way alloy core bone and buffalo split with oak on the other side, got to stop making them and start shooting instead lol ????


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Though if you're are still concerned - use it as a BB frame. I recently got a Dark Destroyer frame and have come up with a cool simple tube attachment method.


Where do you get those DD frames? Also, could you share your tube attachment method? I'm going to try the match stick method on my Island Made Stanley.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What I figured after a long time withit siting on my desk was a simple paracord attachment.

Short length of paracord (probably around 2") Melted ends work as stopper knots. Pass the cord through looped tube and pass the ends through the frame holes from the shooter's side - and a simple overhand knot works as a stopper against the frame on the target side. Totally toolless and works well 

Also whats cool - it sort of fits with how many people used t reband those old frames by tying string on them - so its historicallly fitting IMO.

Got my DD here: TBH quality isn't awesome (on the chrome finish - a bit flaky but doesn't bother me. I had another previously which was much better finished so seems to be a mixed bag). Know there were some high-end ones also done - but they're at least 3x more expensive.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/catapults-gypsy-hunting-slingshot-dark-destroyer/283873127134?hash=item4218282ade:gTcAAOSwISRenWPA


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Love what you did to that goblet Evo!!


----------



## Lee68 (Mar 31, 2020)

Cheers dragoneyeshooter1, just didn't feel comfortable for me, so added the buffalo, just doing another on from the shape of the evo, put it up when done ????


----------

